# What's the difference between an Onkyo HT-RC260 and TX-SR608?



## T-Bag (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post here, but it looks like a great community with a lot of knowledge. Please help.

I see these 2 models and I'm not sure what is different about them, but there is a price difference. Can somebody explain what I'm not seeing? 

What's the difference between an Onkyo HT-RC260 and TX-SR608?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The HT-RC Series are primarily designed to be sold at more budget oriented Businesses much like Denon's AVR-591, 791, etc.. They almost always have an identical Premium Model (Onkyo's TX-SR/NR xx8 and Denon's AVR xx11 Series) that only differs in perhaps one fewer HDMI Input, lack of 12V Triggers, etc 
This is also done to protect more expensive Dealers when Consumers do not see the Identical Model for less Money.

In your instance, the HT-RC260 appears to have the identical Amplifier Section to the THX Select2 Plus TX-SR608. What you will lose is THX Post Processing. The AVR's weigh the identical Weight and have the same 6.3 Amps Power Consumption Rating. Besides, THX Post Processing, you are losing Sirius Radio Compatibility and PC Input. Otherwise, the Specs are identical. The 260 Retails for 100 Dollars less.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, Thank You! May I ask where you got this information from? I'm just about to dip my toe into the HT world and I haven't found an inclusive spec database online yet (other than asking questions here). Thanks again. I'm trying to find an AVR to start my slow build of a HT in my basement. You're going to see some more post from me here. Sorry if the questions sound dumb, but I gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You can go to the Onkyo website to compare these two here is a link, no worries ask all the questions you need to whether you think it may be a dumb one or not this is what we are here for.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Most of the information is accessible from Onkyo's Website. You can compare Models and from there, derive the differences. Moreover, I have spent years researching and following AVR's.

Also, welcome to HTS. Truly glad that you are here. We will be here for you for any questions that you might have in respect to building your HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

